# fas and check scams



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of this. recently i contacted fas about checks,they said since you was deactivated checks are another 30 days from 45 day invoice,funny 75 days later still no checks,and now when you call your lucky if you get anyone.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Even active vendors are lucky to get anyone when calling!! :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmmm, you know if I were the cynical type, I'd say they were stringing contractors out that quit, to avoid the lien filing period; you know, in case they were shorting folks on their checks, or back charging to make a few bucks. Nah, that couldn't be it.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

a lien it shall be and a call they wont like if i dont get a check this week.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Hmmm, you know if I were the cynical type, I'd say they were stringing contractors out that quit, to avoid the lien filing period; you know, in case they were shorting folks on their checks, or back charging to make a few bucks. Nah, that couldn't be it.








A skeptical mind is a terrible thing to waste. lol


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Man...they have 72 hours to get you your money...least that's what the courts said here....and the courts liened all forty some properties they owed us money on....
Although they terminated the contract and we were able to show they lied about the reason..so that may create a different set of circumstances with you than it did for us....
But yes they are stringing things out to get past statutes....


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

heres an update i was told via email now its a minimum of 60 days onto the 45 day wait if your deactivated for checks


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Unacceptable, I'd initiate liens.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> heres an update i was told via email now its a minimum of 60 days onto the 45 day wait if your deactivated for checks


up to 105 days UNACCEPTABLE who do they think they are LAMCO ?? That violates their own contract. I think thereare more cocroachs in their building than employeees now . I feel for the receptionist she was always sweet and nice , she does not make the absurd policys but has to deal with alot of flack I bet.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not giving advice, just speaking from past experience. Once the agreement has broken down, I filed the liens. AFTER THE FACT, I notified the client rep and let them know I was sending copies of the notices to their client. I always recouped my filing money and court costs. Waiting 6 months to a year for a sure thing, at least in my book, beats 100+ days for not even a promise, from someone you never met.The difference between a robber and a thief is the first one does it in person.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

something is going on with fas, maybe have to do with paying vendors as stated in this thread, I really stop doing work for them when they went flat fee with fannie, but in the last couple of days I have recieved about 3 orders from them. Thats a lot since it has been close to 9 month or so without a order.

But I remember when some hot shot named Larry told me I wasnt good enough to do there work, he is some VP and I question the ethics on there vendor a to vendoe b program since it looks like in a email I shouldn't have got, I charged 40.00 for something I fixed at a property and they were charging the other guy 200... well i'm getting off the subject

I haven't accepted or denied the orders, I just sent a basic email to the coordinator to say when Larry calls and says he is sorry I will decide at that time what to do. I have a side bet with my wife that they will be in there 14 days before those work orders go away she says 2 months


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

idaho said:


> something is going on with fas, maybe have to do with paying vendors as stated in this thread, I really stop doing work for them when they went flat fee with fannie, but in the last couple of days I have recieved about 3 orders from them. Thats a lot since it has been close to 9 month or so without a order.
> 
> But I remember when some hot shot named Larry told me I wasnt good enough to do there work, he is some VP and I question the ethics on there vendor a to vendoe b program since it looks like in a email I shouldn't have got, I charged 40.00 for something I fixed at a property and they were charging the other guy 200... well i'm getting off the subject
> 
> I haven't accepted or denied the orders, I just sent a basic email to the coordinator to say when Larry calls and says he is sorry I will decide at that time what to do. I have a side bet with my wife that they will be in there 14 days before those work orders go away she says 2 months


 
Wait till you get a call from BOA for signing up for their merchant program wanting to know if you take credit cards. I WOULDNT go there. It allows them to SIPHON off another 3% off the workorders if they are using the type of credit card that lets them rack up "points"! The merchant (YOU AND I) will have to pay the points to the consumer (FAS) FUNK NO. if they cant figure out how to run their company without bleeding the, already on deaths door vendors to death, it is not teh vendors problem.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A death by 1,000 cuts...but to each their own.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

My how the mighty have fallen.....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> My how the mighty have fallen.....



As Christian Based as im told they were , they should have known that pride comes before the fall


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What can you expect from companies that are sold on the NYSE????
But they should have seen the writing on the wall when they lost the FNMA contract to cyprexx....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Wait till you get a call from BOA for signing up for their merchant program wanting to know if you take credit cards. I WOULDNT go there. It allows them to SIPHON off another 3% off the workorders if they are using the type of credit card that lets them rack up "points"! The merchant (YOU AND I) will have to pay the points to the consumer (FAS) FUNK NO. if they cant figure out how to run their company without bleeding the, already on deaths door vendors to death, it is not teh vendors problem.


 
Splinterpicker I got a call from Bank of America(or message didn`t answer)the other day!They were stating they setting up invoice payments for FAS on my Criedit card! For I do not for FAS anymore and damn sure am not going to give them my credit card info. I thought it was a scam, but then again if FAS is involved it is a scam!:whistling2:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Splinterpicker I got a call from Bank of America(or message didn`t answer)the other day!They were stating they setting up invoice payments for FAS on my Criedit card! For I do not for FAS anymore and damn sure am not going to give them my credit card info. I thought it was a scam, but then again if FAS is involved it is a scam!:whistling2:


Ph# starts with 972 area code 

To boot they are rumored of going after and getting HUD contracts now. If you cant make it int he private sector work for the government work. MUCH MUCH more red tape and rules and reg's. Their work orders were akin to reading the script for a mini series just repetitive and drug on and on and on and on and on and on and..... you get it. SO now what , a work order thats as thick as the bible ??

see the other thread


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Ph# starts with 972 area code
> 
> To boot they are rumored of going after and getting HUD contracts now. If you cant make it int he private sector work for the government work. MUCH MUCH more red tape and rules and reg's. Their work orders were akin to reading the script for a mini series just repetitive and drug on and on and on and on and on and on and..... you get it. SO now what , a work order thats as thick as the bible ??
> 
> see the other thread



we love the seven page grass cut work order


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Ph# starts with 972 area code
> 
> To boot they are rumored of going after and getting HUD contracts now. If you cant make it int he private sector work for the government work. MUCH MUCH more red tape and rules and reg's. Their work orders were akin to reading the script for a mini series just repetitive and drug on and on and on and on and on and on and..... you get it. SO now what , a work order thats as thick as the bible ??
> 
> see the other thread


yep! does start with 972! can`t think of any reason why anybody would still be working for FAS


----------

